# Endoscopy and Colonoscopy-take two



## JustDrea (Oct 1, 2007)

So I was originally scheduled for an endoscopy and colonoscopy last Thursday, 9/27. As it turns out, they couldn't adequately sedate me for whatever reason







I remember some things, but I wasn't totally "out" like people have described here.....I remember waking up when they were trying to put the tube down my throat and I couldn't stop gagging. I think this happened twice, or three times (not too sure on that) before the doctor aborted the test. I guess I had FOUR TIMES what it takes "normal" people and I still wouldn't go out! (I can be pretty stubborn, I suppose, LOL). I don't remember much else of that day, except that I was PISSED. My boyfriend said I was being really mean and rude to everyone in the clinic, but I don't remember that either.....I woke up about six or seven hours later at his house, freaking out because I couldn't remember how I got there or what happened to me. Then he reminded me of the procedure, and I got pissed all over again (I suppose it was the meds??? I'm usually not an angry person LOL). The next day, the arm they used for the IV got infected, and I started to get a red streak down my arm. I had to go to the ER (I seem to end up there a lot lately) and they had to give me an antibiotic shot (which HURT) and meds to go home with....So now I think maybe I didn't go to sleep because they initially did the IV wrong, but I have no proof of that. It's just strange because usually I'm very sensitive, and can't even take a vitamin without side effects







I'm scheduled for a "redo" at the hospital on Saturday morning. I guess my doctor wants to fully sedate me, and do it in a hospital environment. Has anyone ever been completly sedated for this before? Also I have to check-in at 6:30 am! Do you think it would help to start the liquid diet this evening, as compared to tomorrow? I just don't want to have to go through the prep a THIRD time.... Any feedback/suggestions would be very helpful and appreciated.Thanks for listening,Drea


----------

